
Ask HN: What are the best-designed software in the last 10 years? - pestkranker
Some would say Apache Kafka, Docker or even React. What&#x27;s your opinion on this?
======
smt88
Redis

Microsoft DevOps (formerly Visual Studio Team Services)

Citus

------
pinoyyid
Sonoff-Tasmota

